# I still don't understand how this happened.



## 3timesthetrouble (Dec 29, 2009)

My husband called me at work on thursday to tell me he has a problem. So I brace myself. Then he tells me that Bubbles (our longhaired difficult cat) has her tail and back leg stuck in a sticky flytrap. She's also got some walmart shopping bags and other assorted crap stuck to it also, and is now terrified and sprinting everywhere. I just told him to try to get her in the hallway so that she couldn't get anything else stuck to herself, and I'd be home as quickly as possible. So I call in one of my ladies that works with me to see if she could come in. Luckily, we're all animal ppl here, so she got here pretty fast. On the way home, I called my hubby and told him to get a bath ready, and when I walked in, I was gonna grab her and take her straight to the tub. We got it off, luckily with no injuries to ourselves. Which is rare for this cat. After the bath, we both had to get back to work. We ended up having to shave her tail and the backs of both legs; and we couldn't even make it pretty bc she fights so hard. She looks terrible now, but she's actually been pretty thankful that we got all the sticky stuff off her. I'm going to try to get a picture up here.

The best part: the flytrap was on the kitchen ceiling, and we have no idea how she got to it.


----------



## NosyKitty (Feb 3, 2010)

hehe, this reminds me of when I set a "cat trap" of upside-down packing tape (4 pieces, each about 15" long) on the kitchen counters. After I slink away, grinning deviously :twisted:, Ninja sneaks in, and 2 minutes later I hear tape rustling and see Ninja running awkwardly out of the kitchen with all four pieces of tape stuck to all four feet and legs. 8)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You have a "ceiling cat" - better than a basement cat!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Better than that
A Levitating Cat! :lol:


----------

